# Electric bikes and scooters



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Been looking at electric bikes and scooters this morning, rather academically as just prompted by the newspaper. I think these will come in a big way, but my judgement so far is that the scooter compromise hasn't got there yet. The combination of range and speed isn't there, and especially so with a passenger.

Some bikes are getting really well thought out, though. These are good, though expensive:
http://www.cytronex.com/power-assistance.html

Dave


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have had one of these for nearly a year now and it's great. Got it off ebay for around £300.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> The combination of range and speed isn't there


And weight in our case, at least for a "proper" bike/scooter.

Have you seen the Suzuki fuel cell concept bike ? There is hope.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

But no hydrogen infrastructure :-(


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*bikes*

Got 2 of those pictured above and they go where i go.
They fold and go under my front seats see my photo album
Barry


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> But no hydrogen infrastructure :-(


I forgot about that little detail.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A little more information for anyone who needs/wants a quality electric bike. By quality I mean well above average range, speed, torque, acceptable weight penalty (especially without battery), and, crucially, a freewheeling electric motor, so it can also be an efficient, unassisted normal bike, either by choice or when a battery runs out.

Free test rides within 2 mins of Winchester station:
http://www.no-hills.com/test_rides.htm
There was supposed to be an online review of these on the Telegraph online this last week, but it's not there yet.

And, for we Brompton fans who have just recovered from paying for the basic bikes, there is this to tempt more cash out of your wallet:
http://nano-motor.co.uk/factsheets/BromptonNanoFactSheet.pdf
You-tube Brompton video:





And before people whinge about the price because it is no better than their electric bike, well: 
1) I'm very happy for you and 
2) try this test:





Dave


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Dave

We saw the whisper electric bike at Shepton. I think my husband referred to it as the dogs B........s. But at £1,275 he said he couldn't justify it.

I'm sure that he will end up buying one as he hasnt stopped talking about it. He thought it was better than the trek.

Heres the website.
http://www.wisperbikessouthampton.com/models/905.htm


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If I infer correctly he has also tried:
http://www.moderntimesltd.com/product.asp?strParents=&CAT_ID=19&P_ID=107

I'd be grateful for his thoughts on comparing the two. Though being a panel van owner with a scooter on the back, a pair of Bromptons is the only way for us, so it is academic for me 

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Dave... I bought My Brompton with the idea that I could buy the Nano kit later on if needed.The old knees are not what they once were but,for now I`m getting by.  

steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Steve,

If you get one let me know!  

I don't need a nano kit, but it sounds a compelling "gadget" for our two Bromptons 

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I will indeed let you know Dave but,for now I`m still managing to turn the cranks. :lol: It is a very expensive after market add on as you know,so hopefully the old knees will hold out a little longer yet. :lol: 

steve


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I am no expert on electric bikes that's for sure but I did have a ride on the one owned by Oxford traveller at Shepton and was very impressed.It was front wheel drive which seemed weird at first It also looked the business as it was a modified lighweight (Alloy) folding bike. I could not ride something that was made for old codgers (I never mention the word Saga)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm still not sure this will be the right answer for electric scooters anyway, but it is getting more intriguing as the months go by and better products become available:
http://us.twobelowzero.com/

Forget it for motorhoming if you don't have adequate leccy to charge it!

Dave


----------

